# Houston show



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Just finished unloading the trailer after returning home from the ICRBE in North Carolina. Had to sort everything out and will be loading it up in the next couple of days for the Houston Fishing Show next week.

Looking forward to seeing everyone there. We'll be bringing a few hundred blanks to choose from including blanks by Batson, MHX, Bushido, Phenix, Rogue, RF Elite and some great wading blanks by Castaway along with our regular line up of Castaway blanks.

We'll have a few Alps power wrappers to check out along with manual wrappers by Flex Coat and the new hand wrappers by Fuji.

Anyone interested in getting into rodbuilding come on by and ask for me and let me know what type of rod you would be interested in building. I'll have a dozen or so FREE Flex Coat rodbuilding DVD's to get you started so come on by early to pick up your copy as these will go fast. 


I will have a limited number of Rodbuilding Start Up kits by Flex Coat, five to be exact. I will be offering a FREE Castaway blank with the purchase of a start up kit. This offer is limited to the first five kits sold.

Other items to look for: Dream Reamer Kits, Microwave guide sets, Fuji guides and components, Phenix reel seats, grip sets, both EVA and cork and too many other items to list.

We'll also have some free merchandise as give aways with certain blank purchases.

Stop by and check out and cast our spinning rods built with Micro Wave guides. We'll have several for sale at great prices. Also, we'll debut our 6'10" wade special rods built on Batson RX7 blanks both in white and gray. These are built on their very popular ISB822.5 blank.

Come on by our booth and introduce yourselves. We're looking forward to meeting and chatting with everyone of you.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hope to be in town and will come by to meet you.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I will have all of our blanks at the OTI booth. You should swing by and check out the new stuff


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

red34 said:


> I will have all of our blanks at the OTI booth. You should swing by and check out the new stuff


I sent you an email a couple of months ago asking about your blanks but I never heard back from you then I just forgot to follow up.

I'd be very interested in looking at your blanks and pricing.

Will look you up.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

*fishing show*

i will see you there Saturday bud


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I would like to meet all of you in person. I will prolly be there saturday as well. We should pick a meeting time and place. Thoughts........oh i will be the one that looks like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol I'll be driving in from San Antonio so I don't know what time ill be there


----------



## capfab (May 21, 2010)

2400tman said:


> I would like to meet all of you in person. I will prolly be there saturday as well. We should pick a meeting time and place. Thoughts........oh i will be the one that looks like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Wish I could be there. I will be in Houston, Monday for a meeting through Wednesday. Maybe I can leave a day earlier. Does it run through Sunday?


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes. Thru sunday.


----------



## txslamonice (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll be there that Sunday!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

What time does it shut down Sunday? OK I will shut up now.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Just found it http://www.houstonfishingshow.com/seminar_schedule_houston_fishing_show.htm

Just in case anyone else was wondering.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

It's been a good show today. We stayed real busy and met some great 2cool rodbuilders.
Looking forward to meeting more builders this week.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Will there be any good sales on blanks and rod building supplies?


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Sale on all blanks and components. Have discontinued blanks from 10.00 to 20.00 each. Limited supply on those.

Rodbuilding start up kits are also available with a free blank with purchase.

Come see Bill Stevens and myself for some great deals.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

I will be there Saturday for sure. 
Lance, look forward to meeting you. And anyone else we run into. Look for me... I'm the one that looks like a kid in a candy store!!!!!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Enjoyed meeting and speaking with you yesterday, Lance. I will definitely be hitting you guys up for some supplies in the near future!


----------



## 18outrage (Oct 12, 2007)

Good to meet you today. Thanks for the tip on fixing my mistake. I'm looking forward to building my wife her LSU rod on that purple blank!


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Guys thanks for stopping by today. It been a pleasure meeting all of you. Hope to meet more 2coolers this weekend.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

It was good to meet the crew from Swampland on Wednesday and Friday. Lance and billy are a real class act. I am having them build me a custom rod and I can’t wait to try it out! My buddy Surfisher bought a rod from them on Friday. If you go to the fishing show please stop and check them out.


----------



## Brush Country (Sep 7, 2011)

Does Egretbait still have those Vudu Shrimp left at the show?


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

it was real nice to meet Bill and Lance from swampland real good guy's and yes can't wait to get out there and try that new rod out that was actually my first fishing show and rawpower got me in and we had a blast i will be going back.tight lines!


----------



## concan (Aug 10, 2009)

*Swampland*

Met the Swampman at the Houston show this afternoon. Have to say he was very friendly and had all the time in the world to talk. Not like most. Had a bad experience with Baston blank ordered from another vendor (not there fault) due to our USPS cramming 7'blank in the back of a 4' jeep for delivery. Broke blanks and tube. Go figure. Wish Swampland was closer.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

BE careful w/ Bill...I've "heard" that guy coud sell sand to the arabs:slimer:


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I only had a few minutes to stop by the show yesterday and I wanted to meet Lance and Bill. Had a great time chatting with them. Bill showed me one of the Seekers that had been cut down a bit, and I was very impressed with how light it felt for how big that blank is. Wish I had more time to visit and see the rest of the show.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Brush Country said:


> Does Egretbait still have those Vudu Shrimp left at the show?


Im pretty sure they did as of yesterday.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Lance it was a pleasure meeting you and Bill yesterday. I knew I wouldnt get out of there without a doulble handful of goodies. Picked up another blue batson ip843 and 2 white MHX SJ842 and a hand full of thread. Im working on the blue batson that I got a couple of weeks ago and its looking pretty sweet so figured Id grab another! LOL. Got plans for the 2 whites blanks already as well Thanks again Lance.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Also like to mention meet up with daryl1979 and his wife Sarah. It was a pleasure meeting and visiting with you both. Looking forward to a fishing trip with y'all!


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*Rod Building Kit*

Bill/Lance,
I bought one of your rodbuilding kits. I think it was the fourth one you had, but I did not get a free blank.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

It was great meeting y'all too.... And yes we need to plan a trip


----------

